
Facebook Won’t Change Web Tracking in Response to California Privacy Law - utopian3
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-wont-change-web-tracking-in-response-to-california-privacy-law-11576175345
======
JumpCrisscross
> _To the extent that the pixel is sending back information to Facebook that
> Facebook can then access without any restrictions, that absolutely is a
> sale_

If the law revolves around the “sale” of data, then no, it left a planet-sized
loophole for Facebook in place.

I’m surprised “transfers” or “revelations” of data aren’t the target of
regulation, versus sales. (These are standard NDA terms.)

